# Which area ?



## LynnD (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi,
Help. We have just accepted an offer on our property here in the UK and intend to move out to Spain ( both retired ). Didn't expect our property to sell quickly and so thought we had plenty of time to take a couple of trips over and decide, for sure which area we wanted to settle in. Ha ! Property was under offer at full asking price within 24hrs of going on the market.
So, we are coming over on 19th April for 4 days. But, we like the area around Lliria and the area around Ontinyent. Not sure we will have time to cover both areas, so we would like some pros and cons for both please. Only thing worrying me is hearing about the Nuclear plant up towards Bunol etc. which could rule out that area.
Advice desperately needed please.
Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

LynnD said:


> Hi,
> Help. We have just accepted an offer on our property here in the UK and intend to move out to Spain ( both retired ). Didn't expect our property to sell quickly and so thought we had plenty of time to take a couple of trips over and decide, for sure which area we wanted to settle in. Ha ! Property was under offer at full asking price within 24hrs of going on the market.
> So, we are coming over on 19th April for 4 days. But, we like the area around Lliria and the area around Ontinyent. Not sure we will have time to cover both areas, so we would like some pros and cons for both please. Only thing worrying me is hearing about the Nuclear plant up towards Bunol etc. which could rule out that area.
> Advice desperately needed please.
> Look forward to hearing from you


I think you should rent first - just to test each area that may be a candidate.

As I am in Ontinyent, please feel free to PM me (when you have 5 or more posts) with any questions you might have - best not to clog the forum with specific details about just one place.


----------



## LynnD (Mar 11, 2015)

*Which area*



snikpoh said:


> I think you should rent first - just to test each area that may be a candidate.
> 
> As I am in Ontinyent, please feel free to PM me (when you have 5 or more posts) with any questions you might have - best not to clog the forum with specific details about just one place.


Thanks for fast reply, not keen on renting, two dogs and a cat coming with us so may be more difficult. Ontinyent looking promising so far, will take you up on your offer on more info by pm


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I think you should rent first - just to test each area that may be a candidate.
> 
> As I am in Ontinyent, please feel free to PM me (when you have 5 or more posts) with any questions you might have - best not to clog the forum with specific details about just one place.


I don't think it would 'clog the forum' at all, really - I think it's big enough to cope 

that's what the forum is here for after all - the exchange of info about anything & everything to do with Spain

I've only been to Ontinyent once, when we were property hunting nearby - & I'd like to know more about it, as I'm sure others would


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

LynnD said:


> Thanks for fast reply, not keen on renting, two dogs and a cat coming with us so may be more difficult. Ontinyent looking promising so far, will take you up on your offer on more info by pm


You might not be keen on renting…………..but…………………if you purchase then realise that you do not like the area/neighbours or are homesick for the cold U.K. you will be stuck, whereas renting gives you a feel for the area and time to make the decision.

I ended buying over 200 miles away from my first choice and on a completely different island.

Rent rent rent.

Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Lynnd

Just inland of Alicante city is quite nice , very close to the airport ans sea , also house prices are great at the moment , its an area that has seemed to missed by most ex pats living here and is still very Spanish .

Are you looking to live in the country , semi rural or on an urbanisation

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## LynnD (Mar 11, 2015)

*Which area*



tonymar said:


> Hi Lynnd
> 
> Just inland of Alicante city is quite nice , very close to the airport ans sea , also house prices are great at the moment , its an area that has seemed to missed by most ex pats living here and is still very Spanish .
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony, semi rural is our ideal or country but within 5 to 10 k of a village. will take a look on line at that area. Any particular bits you think are good ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> You might not be keen on renting…………..but…………………if you purchase then realise that you do not like the area/neighbours or are homesick for the cold U.K. you will be stuck, whereas renting gives you a feel for the area and time to make the decision.
> 
> I ended buying over 200 miles away from my first choice and on a completely different island.
> 
> ...


And it's nothing like as hard to rent places here with pets as it is in the UK. I guess Spanish owners just assume animals will stay outdoors!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Lynn, If you look up my posts of advice on where to rent or buy you will see that I am always suggesting Mojacar Playa in Costa Almeria. So here is a revamp of what I suggest.
1. Mojacar Playa is a resort and is popular with Spanish and expats alike. 
2. Walks are on the level by the beaches (all 3 miles of beaches). Walks in the nearby countryside are as difficult as you wish including hillwalking and mountain climbing.
3. Property is cheaper in Costa Almeria than in Costa del Sol. The area is still improving. It's lowrise and up and coming. (Prices have dropped by 50% since the boom times 9 years ago).
4. Winters in Costa Almeria are the warmest and driest of all of mainland Spain.
5. There is a Centro Médico and a choice of many good supermarkets. Free childrens play areas dot the beaches on the long promenade.
6. Almeria Airport is 45 mins drive, Murcia Airport is 90 mins drive and Alicante Airport just over two hours drive.
7. Mojacar Pueblo is 1.5 miles distant and is a white Spanish town perched on top of a small mountain with narrow cobbled streets decorated with flowers and amazing views for miles and miles.
8. The local bus service is good and inexpensive. You can visit all the markets in the nearby villages quite cheaply and easily.

I would say the above as I live there on-and-off during the year.

Beware of Real Estate Speak e.g. There will be a new airport nearer than the existing Murcia Airport in the future. There will be a high speed train connection to Vera in the future. Both of these are years from completion in real terms.


----------



## LynnD (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the tip, when we are over in April we,ll check out the rental market too.


----------



## LynnD (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks Leper, will look at your posts for more info. Sorry, you must all get so bored of us newbies asking the same questions.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

No Lynn, I do not get bored of people asking the same questions. To be honest with anybody looking in here, questions need to be asked and reasked. I am not living in Spain permanently yet and perhaps I will never live there permanently as in 52 weeks of the year. 

I know I am interrupting Spain for my own convenience and Spain is kind in return. But, home is where the heart is and I don't think I'll ever sever links with the old country for more than a few months at a time. There's too much going on here and we're boxing above our weight. Sometimes, I find the lethargy of some to be trying. I have problems with some who can hold a conversation on football or pop music only.

So, keep asking questions and have an open mind. I advise you do not sever links with wherever you're from or your friends on a permanent basis. Do not do anything too fast. Think, reason, experience, feel, observe and if everything is right then buy if you wish, but probably you will decide to rent long term and might even live in places 100's of miles apart in Spain for quite some time. Real permanency can work against you sometimes e.g. intense heat of mid July to mid August is not a natural environment for people from say Scotland. We all want to escape the cold of winter so Spain might suit many September to June.

Try to learn Spanish. It's fun, respectful and opens doors that will always remain closed if you stick to English. Immerse yourself in some Spanish culture and when in Spain adopt the Spanish way with siesta, eating etc. But never forget your roots. You'll enjoy Spain.


----------



## LynnD (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks Leper, wise words. Just can,t get our heads round renting. Maybe on our visit in April we will. Going with open minds and a smattering of Spanish and hoping to be wiser on our return


----------

